# Outlook 2003 - change default calendar???



## tomoc (Aug 31, 2005)

Does anyone know if you can change the default calendar in OL03?

I have an iphone and signed up for mobile be (which could be very cool if it ever works right) and I'm having an awful time syncing calendars... iphone recognizes a lot of calendars and outlook can see all of them, too but does not combine them.

so I figured out that I can change all the entries to HOME and then I can see one month view on outlook, but it's a PITA having to navigate to the HOME calendar from the default one.

As I write this, I see I probably should have asked before I did all this work whether or not there is a way to combine multiple calendars in Outlook???

thanks,

tom


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I think this answers your question about merging 2 calendars in Outlook:
http://outlook-tips.net/cs/blogs/outlooktips/archive/2007/09/06/690.aspx


----------



## tomoc (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks, slurpee.. I can't really find that table feature, but the solution is not really practical for the regular use of calendar...it would be good for the ocassional printing of a group of calendars, but I need to get all my events on the same page automatically, not just for one printing.

I've worked out a clumsey way of doing it by using the HOME calendar but I have to always watch that an entry does not get into the wrong calendar... sooner or later some important appointment will....

cheers,

tom


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Alas, I'm not a user of Outlook, so I can't help from experience....


----------

